

The trading volume of Alibaba reached nealy 6 billon dollors yesterday - haosdent
http://weibo.com/1768198384/AiigJrzYT
The trading volume of Alibaba reached 35 billon yuan(nearly 6 billon dollors) yesterday.
======
haosdent
More details from The Wall Street Journal.
[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB1000142405270230464410...](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304644104579191590951567808)
"Chinese E-Commerce Marketplace Records $5.78 Billion in Sales, Breaking Last
Year's Mark in Half a Day"

